# Problem beim System Update

## comanche001

Hi@all

Ich habe heute ein Update von Portage gemacht,damit ich mein System Aktuallisieren kann.

Nachdem einige Packte ohne Probleme durch gelaufen sind,habe ich jetzt Fehlermeldungen.

Und emerge bricht ab.

Ein etc-update geht auch nicht mehr da jetzt diese Meldung kommt  ( Scanning Configuration files...

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Zusicherung »mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2« nicht erfüllt.

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Zusicherung »mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2« nicht erfüllt.

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Zusicherung »mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2« nicht erfüllt.

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting.  :Smile: 

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Zusicherung »mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2« nicht erfüllt.

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Zusicherung »mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2« nicht erfüllt.

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Zusicherung »mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2« nicht erfüllt.)

Beim update des System sagt er mir emerge hätte keine Rechte?!

Meine Log ! Achtung sehr lang !

>>> Emerging (1 of 380) app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72

 * cdrtools-2.01.01a72.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * CPV:  app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72                                                                                                                                       

 * REPO: gentoo                                                                                                                                                                 

 * USE:  acl elibc_glibc kernel_linux unicode userland_GNU x86                                                                                                                  

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Zusicherung »mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2« nicht erfüllt.                                                                 

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Zusicherung »mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2« nicht erfüllt.                                                                 

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null                                                                                                                                          

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: Zeile 1466: /dev/null: Keine Berechtigung                                                                                                       

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null                                                                                                                                          

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: Zeile 1466: /dev/null: Keine Berechtigung                                                                                                       

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null                                                                                                                                          

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: Zeile 1466: /dev/null: Keine Berechtigung                                                                                                       

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null                                                                                                                                          

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: Zeile 1499: /dev/null: Keine Berechtigung                                                                                                       

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null                                                                                                                                          

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: Zeile 1502: /dev/null: Keine Berechtigung                                                                                                       

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc                                                                                                          

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: Zeile 41: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: Keine Berechtigung                                                                         

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc                                                                                                      

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: Zeile 41: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc: Keine Berechtigung                                                                     

ACCESS DENIED  execve:       /usr/bin/install                                                                                                                                   

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/bin/install                                                                                                                                   

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: Zeile 723: /usr/bin/install: Keine Berechtigung                                                                                                 

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72 failed:                                                                                                                              

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 *   Failed to create dir '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/work'                                                                                              

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 *                                                                                                                                                                              

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                                                  

ACCESS DENIED  execve:       /usr/bin/basename                                                                                                                                  

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/bin/basename                                                                                                                                  

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 46: /usr/bin/basename: Keine Berechtigung                                                                                     

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 *            , line 2176:  Called ebuild_main                                                                                                                                  

ACCESS DENIED  execve:       /usr/bin/basename                                                                                                                                  

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/bin/basename                                                                                                                                  

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 46: /usr/bin/basename: Keine Berechtigung                                                                                     

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 *            , line 2094:  Called dyn_unpack                                                                                                                                   

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 *   ebuild.sh, line  723:  Called die                                                                                                                                          

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                                                

ACCESS DENIED  execve:       /bin/sed                                                                                                                                           

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /bin/sed                                                                                                                                           

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 114: /bin/sed: Keine Berechtigung                                                                                             

ACCESS DENIED  execve:       /bin/sed                                                                                                                                           

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /bin/sed                                                                                                                                           

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 127: /bin/sed: Keine Berechtigung                                                                                             

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 *                                                                                                                                                                              

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72',                                                                                   

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72'.                                                                                    

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/portage/profiles/repo_name                                                                                                                    

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 152: /usr/portage/profiles/repo_name: Keine Berechtigung                                                                      

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.die_hooks                                                                                       

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 165: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.die_hooks: Keine Berechtigung                                         

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-cdr:cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72:20100116-121955.log'.                                                                

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/environment'.                                                              

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack                                                                              

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 217: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack: Keine Berechtigung                                

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/work/cdrtools-2.01.01'                                                                                                 

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.exit_status                                                                                     

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: Zeile 181: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.exit_status: Keine Berechtigung                                       

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------                                                                                                

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-6408.log"                                                                                                                                    

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status  

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path               

FORMAT: C - Command Line                 

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_rd

S: deny   

P: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

A: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

R: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_rd

S: deny   

P: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

A: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

R: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: execve

S: deny  

P: /usr/bin/install

A: /usr/bin/install

R: /usr/bin/install

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_rd

S: deny   

P: /usr/bin/install

A: /usr/bin/install

R: /usr/bin/install

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: execve

S: deny  

P: /usr/bin/basename

A: /usr/bin/basename

R: /bin/basename    

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_rd

S: deny   

P: /usr/bin/basename

A: /usr/bin/basename

R: /bin/basename    

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: execve

S: deny  

P: /usr/bin/basename

A: /usr/bin/basename

R: /bin/basename    

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_rd

S: deny   

P: /usr/bin/basename

A: /usr/bin/basename

R: /bin/basename    

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: execve

S: deny  

P: /bin/sed

A: /bin/sed

R: /bin/sed

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_rd

S: deny   

P: /bin/sed

A: /bin/sed

R: /bin/sed

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: execve

S: deny  

P: /bin/sed

A: /bin/sed

R: /bin/sed

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_rd

S: deny   

P: /bin/sed

A: /bin/sed

R: /bin/sed

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: open_rd

S: deny   

P: /usr/portage/profiles/repo_name

A: /usr/portage/profiles/repo_name

R: /usr/portage/profiles/repo_name

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack 

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.die_hooks

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.die_hooks

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.die_hooks

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack             

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack                      

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.exit_status

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.exit_status

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.exit_status

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack               

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior     

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments       

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before     

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did      

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has        

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior        

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem         

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or     

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a         

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try      

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report        

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure        

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.                 

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Zusicherung »mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2« nicht erfüllt.

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Zusicherung »mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2« nicht erfüllt.

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc                                         

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: Zeile 41: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: Keine Berechtigung        

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc                                     

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: Zeile 41: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc: Keine Berechtigung    

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.die_hooks                      

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: Zeile 790: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.die_hooks: Keine Berechtigung

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null                                                                                             

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: Zeile 809: /dev/null: Keine Berechtigung                                                   

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------                                                   

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-6516.log"                                                                                       

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status  

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path               

FORMAT: C - Command Line                 

F: open_rd

S: deny   

P: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

A: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

R: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh die_hooks 

F: open_rd

S: deny   

P: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

A: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

R: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh die_hooks 

F: open_wr

S: deny   

P: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.die_hooks

A: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.die_hooks

R: /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72/.die_hooks

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh die_hooks  

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh die_hooks

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * The ebuild phase 'die_hooks' has exited unexpectedly. This type of

 * behavior is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable

 * assignments (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

 * Normally, before exiting, bash should have displayed an error message

 * above. If bash did not produce an error message above, it's possible

 * that the ebuild has called `exit` when it should have called `die`

 * instead. This behavior may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or

 * a hardware problem such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is

 * not reproducible or it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to

 * be triggered by a hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem

 * then you should try some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest.

 * Please do not report this as a bug unless it is consistently

 * reproducible and you are sure that your bash binary and hardware are

 * functioning properly.

>>> Failed to emerge app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/app-cdr:cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72:20100116-121955.log'

 * Messages for package app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72:

 * The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Es ist egal welches Programm ich emergen will,es kommen die gleiche Meldungen.

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mfg

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo comanche001,

als ich mit gentoo angefangen habe, da habe ich mir gleich am Anfang, damit ich nicht allzu viel unbemerkt kaputt machen kann, das sudoers-System installiert und muss deshalb immer sudo emerge machen, wenn ich nicht die -p Option benutze. Als welcher Benutzer versuchst Du denn die Updates zu machen?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Blake Carrington

Hi All,

Ich habe exakt das selbe Problem.

Es tritt bei mir nur in verbindung mit dem letzen Update der coreutils auf.

Mit coreutils-8.4 kann ich nicht mehr emergen..

Emerge ich ohne sandbox, meckert libtoolize bei den gentoo-patches.

ich habe mir erstmal mit einem Downgrade der coreutils geholfen.

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge =sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1

Mit der alten Version ist wieder alles io.

Da das aber keine dauerlösung sein kann, bitte ich euch um Hilfe.

Achja..und ich emerge als root.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee ?

Hier meine emerge --info :

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 09 Apr 2010 12:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode faac fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fortran gif glib gpm gtk hal iconv id3tag imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms libsamplerate mad matroska melt mjpeg mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls npp nptl nptlonly ogg ogm opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl plasma png pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl semantic-desktop session slang spl sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb utempter vcd vorbis webkit x264 xine xinerama xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

